# Nestboxes For Breeders (prelich Loft)



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

JUST FINISH IT FEW DAYS AGO 
EACH BOX IS 24" HIGH WITH 4" TRAY, 24" WIDE AND 36" DEEP


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

i wish i had the patience to do that! they are cracking nest boxes!, very hygienic with the grills and trays (or as much as squirting squabs can be!)


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

awesome job, i'm jealous


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Holy cow they look great! I would love to move into them, lol. Ceee I saw that you sold your two little lofts on Craigslist. Did you finish the new one?


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank guys! Zippy, yes i sold it last week and new loft is not done yet I'll post some pictures when i finish all construction work.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

ceee0237 said:


> Thank guys! Zippy, yes i sold it last week and new loft is not done yet I'll post some pictures when i finish all construction work.


dont get mad but im totally stealing that design lol. what are the overall dimensions, box dimensions and drawer dimensions?


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

and thats 3/4" 6 ply isnt it?


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

yes, I used 6 and half 3/4 sandply plywood sheets. you'll need 6 pices 36by72, 3 x 24by36, 9 x 24by20, 15 x 24by4 and 9 x 12by15 for nest shelf, for drawers you need 18 x 24by4 and 18 x 36by4 also 9 pices of 1/4 plywood is needed for drawers bottom 9 x 23by35.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks. I appreciate it. I can hardly tell on my phone but it looks like you built them 3 high vertically and 3 sections wide? You could almost buy that cheaper but then theres no gratitude in it. Nice to see someone else that pays good attention to detail. Love it man! Nice kfx too by the way lol


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Ceee I can't tell, are the doweled fronts hinged?


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

no, I attach them with cabinet door magnets


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh man that is really cool. I wish I had the space for these, I would start building them tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

ceee0237- very nice, well thought out design. I liked all the work you put into your old lofts and can't wait to see the new loft and it's fixtures complete. Great job- Nick..


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Very nice and good looking nest boxes, just curious why these pots are kept higher in the boxes?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. When the babies are too big does this allow them to go the lower part of the box?


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

yea when youngs get bigger ill move them to lower part and pair can laid another round of eggs without disturbing from youngs.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://youtu.be/6vclED2QTNg


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking nest boxes, and wood working skills.









Ken


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

what the NEW size of the NEW LOFT?


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

300 sq ft floor


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

How did you attach your floor grills ??


----------



## Benni (Dec 24, 2012)

Those are awesome bucheras the light fixtures really make it all come together awesome job how much would you charge to make one with 12 boxes? Pm me thanks


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is very nice work.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Great job! They look great 

What's the distance from the floor grills to the roof of each box? 

I'm assuming 20 inches?


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi! Swag to attach grills i use aluminium "C" channel, Benni i paid for all materials on this unit with 9 boxes around 700$ and yes Revolution its 20"


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## s0naharn (Jan 28, 2012)

great work and design


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

ceee0237- beautiful, well thought out boxes. Excellent design that should serve you well. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

thx guys


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Great design! Very effective breeding boxes


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

How did you get a checker out of 2 blue bars


----------



## vmj83459 (Dec 15, 2014)

Put sands place feces instead of the newspaper in order to facilitate cleaning and eliminate the stench.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

very nice. good job!
I myself use news paper and replace them everyweek, rather than scraping. news paper dries the poop too fast.


----------

